# Question for military folk



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

While at a ballgame today the sang God Bless America. Everyone removed their caps before the song started. Military in attendance did not. Curious what the reason is?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just a military brat responding...

"God Bless America" is a "civilian" song. 

It is not on par (military-wise) with the National Anthem.

I don't believe military are required to do anything.

The people out of uniform you saw were probably just paying respects and some that thought you had to.

Kate Smith would appreciate anyone showing their patriotic colors.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

IIRC, . . . outdoors, . . . in uniform, . . . the head cover stays on, . . . if anything done, it is a hand salute.

That particular song is not on the list for a hand salute, . . . therefore attention only, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Right your are Dwight55


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Veterans are authorized to salute during National Anthem with ballcap on and in civilian clothes, retired, active etc. Law was signed Oct 2013? Not sure , but it was a few years ago on Oct 31...
But, National Anthem is the main song we adhere too, for sporting events etc..
As long as flag is waving, I am happy regardless.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

more concerned about the civilians that don't show respect for any song or the flag ....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> more concerned about the civilians that don't show respect for any song or the flag ....


I didn't think the Military wasn't showing respect. I figured there was a reason for it, just wasn't sure what it was. But I knew the fine gents at this establishment would be able to enlighten me. Since no fine gents spoke up I'll just take what these guys said.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Honorably discharged Army and Currently serving in civilian clothing may salute or put the hand over the heart during the National Anthem . In uniform they salute. Face the flag or face towards the music if you cannot see the flag. 

God Bless American is a nice song but it is just a song no standing or saluting.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was dismayed by the number of Memorial Day parade watchers on Monday who did not stand when the colors passed by. Perhaps it's just ignorance. I know that many people disagree with what our government does, but a person can dislike the government and still love their country.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I always figure it's ignorance. It's the simplest explanation.


----------



## Bixon (Feb 17, 2020)

we don't remove our covers for things like this, a salute for the national anthem and a list of others, but not for god bless America. in uniform at least


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I saluted in uniform,I wear no uniform now,I put my hand over my heart and I shed a tear.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

My Father is hand over heart unless it is a Parade and the flag goes by with the VFW and American Legion he Salutes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I salute the flag, the National Anthem, and always, always the playing of Taps.

God Bless America, I will stand at attention, and will most likely have misty eyes. I love the song and what it represents.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always salute when the National Anthem and Taps is played, have done it for 60 years if not longer.

Not much near any parades but when I did I always saluted the flag.

When at Celtics or Bruins games I ALWAYS stood up and saluted, so did everyone else back then.

There were no colin dickheads then, just since O'thigger came on the scene.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I was dismayed by the number of Memorial Day parade watchers on Monday who did not stand when the colors passed by. Perhaps it's just ignorance. I know that many people disagree with what our government does, but a person can dislike the government and still love their country.[/QUOTE @sideKahr, unfortunately alot of schools don't teach.respect for the flag or what the flag stands for. When I was in school we started every day with the pledge of ALLEGIANCE. Also we had a PRAYER. Now kids are taught that it is okay to desecrate the flag. These younger of generations don't associate the flag with actual people who died to give us the freedom of speech. They just don't teach it anymore. Very sad and shameful.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just like most everything else, love of country should be taught at home.

I grew up in the aftermath of WW2. I was taught Duty, Honor, Country by watching the example set not only by my parents, but by all the other adults in the neighborhood.

If today's parents don't give a hoot about patriotism, neither will their kids.
My kids grew up to become mothers, and they are conservative as all get out, love their country, both belong as Associate Members to the Society of the 5th Infantry Division, both are members of Associates of Vietnam Veterans of America.

The younger one has been to a reunion with me, the older will be going with me in 2021. Here she will meet veterans who have faced the guns, and learn they are just regular guys like her Dad. Guys who stand tall at attention when the Colors are posted at our banquets. Guys who salute and tear up at the Memorial Service for our fallen.

Religion should be taught at home, so should love of country. Lazy parents expect the schools to do it for them.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

My patriotism was taught to me by this Man
and the many more Vets I grew up with at the VFW and American Legions. I may not know his whole story and I may not ever know but at 72 at the time of this Memorial day Parade I still see the memory and passion.
This country has lost its values that start at home and were backed up by the educational institutions it's gone and with all the snow flake rainbow in your face I am offended babys it's not likely coming back


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do not confuse Patriotism with love of government.

I love this great republic, the country of these United States of America. I do not give 2 shits for the tyrannical federal government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Do not confuse Patriotism with love of government.
> 
> I love this great republic, the country of these United States of America. I do not give 2 shits for the tyrannical federal government.


As a Vietnam veteran you can be damn sure I do not trust or even like our government, no matter who is in power.
Which may explain why you'll see no Trump worship from me.
They are all lying bastards.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

It's just my opinion, but I served so that folks determined to demonstrate that an acceptable norm didn't need to be normal. How would the prim & proper English look at the conduct of Our Founding Fathers? Perhaps a little treason is always a good thing?

Kind of like my favorite bumper sticker:

If you can read this Thank a Teacher.
As to the fact that this is still written in English, Thank a Vet!


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> While at a ballgame today the sang God Bless America. Everyone removed their caps before the song started. Military in attendance did not. Curious what the reason is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Military stays covered while out of doors.


----------

